# Looking to lease in Macon, Dooly, Sumter, Crisp or Lee county.



## Colby Herring (Dec 5, 2012)

I am from North FL and am looking for a piece of property to hunt on and hopefully continue to lease and manage trophy class deer. I have a lease in Illinois but only get to go 2 wks a year and need something closer that I can hunt on a more regular basis. If you know of a piece or a landowner that has property he would like to lease I would appreciate the info. If property gets leased I will give anyone a $100 finders fee just for the help.

Thank You
Colby Herring


----------

